# can't remove foamy pimafix med with charcoal



## fish4962 (Oct 3, 2011)

I had used pimafix in my 45 gal goldfish tank a while back and did lots of water changes and used charcoal. There's always some foamy air bubbles where the filter water splashes back into the tank. Recently I used rid-ich because the bottle said it cures bacterial AND external parasites and that it had malachite green in it. My lg goldfish seems to have white patches along it's head and back that aren't cottony so I think maybe it's velvet??? No one else has it, but want the meds throughout whole tank. ( I don't know if I'm chasing an internal or external disease! I just bought melafix and need to get rid of all the previous meds and the foamy pimafix that lingers. Why won't the carbon take it all out 3 wks and after all those water changes?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Possibly to remove it you could try shutting down filter and drawing a newspaper across the surface(old school surface cleaner).
I'll follow that suggestion with another;DON"T USE EITHER OF THE FIXES.
They are made from what is called tea tree extracts and actually contain clove oil(used to euthanise).The manufacturer won't list the amount of clove oil so dosing is iffy.
I in general believe the product to be bunk(didn't seem to work for you!), and further have read numerous reports of it being outright dangerous.
The oil on your surface interferes with oxygen exchange and is usually the cause of issue(death) that many reported.
If you still choose to use either products either use it in a soak(bath,not in tank) or with the added use of air stone.
Watch for signs of lethargy and "drunken" behavior as this product anestisises also.
If you have a vacum try using it with opening pointed up to draw off the surface as that is where the product "settles".
I have used both products in the past and think their bunk so no longer even consider them a true med.
Search melafix/primafix dangers and learn before putting more of the stuff in tank.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Make sure you are rinsing out your filter in the removed water from water changes that will help as well


----------

